# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Njerëzit më të pasur të Ballkanit

## Kosovar.Pr

Njerëzit më të pasur të Ballkanit






Sipërmarrësit më të pasur në hapësirat e ish-Jugosllavisë në të shumtën e rasteve kanë lindur në vitet pesëdhjetë të shekullit të kaluar. Në duart e tyre kanë tregjet më të mëdha, kanalet e shpërndarjes dhe kompani ushqimore si edhe ndikim të madh mbi mediat. Për pushtimin e tregjeve në një moment të caktuar ka qenë e vendimtare lidhja e mirë me rrethet e politikës dhe bankave.

1. Milorad Mishkoviq (Serbi), pasuri: 1,5 miliarda euro
Njeriu më i pasur në hapësirat e ish-Jugosllavisë, Pronar i ndërmarrjes "Delta M", industrisë së mishit "Juhor" dhe shumë firmave të (pa)njohura prej nesh. Ka 17.000 të punësuar. Në vitin 2001 është marrë peng dhe për lëshim e tij janë kërkuar shtatë milionë marka, valuta e asaj kohe.

2. Bexhet Pacolli, pasuri: 900 milionë euro
Njihet si ish bashkëshorti i këngëtares së famshme shqiptaroitaliane Ana Oksa. Firma e tij "Mabeteks" me qëndër në Rusi prodhon ndër të tjereash pudër bebesh. Paçolli ka ndihmuar financiarisht në rinovimin e Kremlinit. Nga viti 1992 dhe deri më sot ka formuar 12 kompani që merren me veprimtari të ndryshme, nga mjekësia dhe deri tek sporti.

3. Vuk Hamoviq (Serbi), pasuri: 700 milionë euro
Ky magjistër për shkencat ekonomike sot është pronar i "EFT" - tregtari më i madh për energji elektrike në tregun e Evropës Lindore. Ai thotë: "Kompania ime posedon me shumë energji elektrike sesa disa prej kompanive të distribuimit të energjisë të rajonit".

4. Ivica Todoroviq (Kroaci), pasuri: 500 milionë euro
Kroati më i pasur është marrë me gjithçka - lule, eksport-import të drithrave, fruta dhe perime. Tek ne njihet si pronari i "Agrokop", kompani që në Strumicë momentalisht po ndërton një qendër gjigande për prodhime bujqësore. Në kompanitë e tij ("Jamnica", "Ledo", "Frikom" etj.) sot punojnë rreth 30.000 njerëz.

5. Mirko Tush (Slloveni), pasuria: 340 milionë euro
Slloveni që gjendet më lart në këtë listë është shumë pak prezent në media. Ka kompani telekomunikacioni, është pronar hotelesh, të objekteve në sektorin tregtar dhe sektorin e pasurive të patundshme. Në Maqedoni është i pranishëm nëpërmjet marketeve të veta "Tush".

6. Miodrag Kostiq (Serbi), pasuri: 250 milionë euro
Industria: Prodhime dhe eksport i panxharit të sheqerit, drithrave, misrit dhe panxharit për vaj, i pranishëm në Bjellorusi dhe Ukrainë.

7. Igor Lah (Slloveni), pasuri: 166 milionë euro
Industria: Tregtim me çertifikata privatizimi në Slloveni.

8. Emil Tedeski (Kroaci), pasuri: 124 milionë euro
Industria: "Droga Kolinjska", "Cedevita", distributues i "Mars", "Snikers" dhe "Dureks" në Kroaci.

9. Ante Vllahoviq (Serbi), pasuri: 90 milionë euro
Industria :i habitur!: industria e duhanit ("Rovinj") dhe turizëm.

10. Fahrudin Radonçiq (BeH), pasuri: 74 milionë euro
Industria: Pronar i gazetës më të madhe boshnjake "Dnevni Abaz", televizion, ueb-portal, ravista javore dhe shumë botime të tjera.

11. Minço Jordanov (Maqedoni), pasuri: 35 milionë euro
Përfaqësuesi ynë i vetëm në këtë listë është pronari i kombinatit të hekurit "Makstil". Midis bizneseve të shumta që ka, ai është pronari i spitalit privat "Remedika", agrokombinatit "Vardar", kantinës së verës dhe klubit kampion në rakomet "Metalurg".






autori:
Filip Mladenovski

http://money.mnogoo.mk/sq/articles/P...r-te-ballkanit

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Dmth ne greqi, bullgari,rumani apo turqia (nqs do ja quajme edhe kesaj ate pak pjese qe ka) , s'paska fare te pasur??

Ju kosovaret kujtoni se ballkani perfshihet vetem ne territorin e ish jugosllavise apo cfare?

Vetem ne greqi mund te kete te pakten nja 3-4 miliardera ku vetem njeri mund te kete aq euro sa kane te gjithe keta bashke qe rendite ti  :ngerdheshje:  .

Mos te flasim per vendet e tjera pastaj.

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

> Dmth ne greqi, bullgari,rumani apo turqia (nqs do ja quajme edhe kesaj ate pak pjese qe ka) , s'paska fare te pasur??
> 
> Ju kosovaret kujtoni se ballkani perfshihet vetem ne territorin e ish jugosllavise apo cfare?
> 
> Vetem ne greqi mund te kete te pakten nja 3-4 miliardera ku vetem njeri mund te kete aq euro sa kane te gjithe keta bashke qe rendite ti  .
> 
> Mos te flasim per vendet e tjera pastaj.


Pse po te dhem ty kaqe shume pse nuk jane perfshire Magjupte Greko-Egjiptiane te Greqis.

Edhe pyte autorin pse nuk i ka perfshire magjupt e tu e mos i akuzo Kosovart

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Pyte i her ti autorin pse ka kaq "përzemër" ish jugosllavinë, sepse të gjithë ato që ka përmend vin nga ish jugosllavia. lol 
*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Po pse serbet e kroatet s'qekan magjype keshtu , vetem greket na qekan?
Kaq shume i paske perzemert mer , se spo te kuptoj tani?

Pastaj , cna i sjell artikujt e medias serbo-kroato-maqedonase ne kete forum?
Nuk e kupton sa media te dobet  kane ata , apo aq tru ke dhe vet ti?

----------


## Qyfyre

atij te fundit me 35 milion ka munci ja kalon dhe ndonje shqiptar

----------


## derjansi

> atij te fundit me 35 milion ka munci ja kalon dhe ndonje shqiptar


un kaq i kam ne xhep lol itash lol ahahahahha  :syte zemra:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> atij te fundit me 35 milion ka munci ja kalon dhe ndonje shqiptar


Nano e rama krruajne dhembet me aq euro  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> un kaq i kam ne xhep lol itash lol ahahahahha


Ti xhepat i ke me vrima. U bere ti loku me pase aq leke , mos u mbefte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

sa inatcor je lol 

i kam lol plas pra ahahahahahah

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ke lesht e curres , sic i themi ne andej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

lol pse ti kisha kujto ti se do isha tu gri sallat ktu me ty un or hut lol ahahahahahah

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Po pse do kishe ndonje gje me te mire me u mar ah? 

Aman se aq kapacitet keni ju. 

E shumta do merrje ndonje kerr ate tipi cekic sic i thone ameriqanet , edhe nja ca kucka loke apo tiranese do mbaje tek ai cekici edhe kaq , asgje me shume . Ah po , do kishe lidh internetin tek cekici per tu fut ne forum gjithashtu. lol

Deri aty te shkon fantazia ty , jo me shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

mor mi jep ti e te kallxoj un se cka boj lol

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ja edhe pak edhe kompania ime do behet internacionale. Deri atehere , edhe mund te te japim ndonje lemoshke per ty loku  :ngerdheshje:  .

lol

----------


## derjansi

je partner i ilir metes lol?

se u bot kret milionera ju barit e skraparit lol

----------


## Smth_Poetic

c'faj kemi ne qe e kemi te bekuar malin e tomorrit . 

Kot se festojme festen e baba tomorrit ne  :ngerdheshje:  .

----------


## derjansi

eeeeeeee nuk merret vesht kjo pun lol beratsit thon tomorri asht i tyne ju thoni i jui gramshiotet i tyne dani kufijt lol

masanej ti sikur nuk je dhe bektashi lol

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ashtu mali i bie te jete edhe i korcareve , deri atje arrin  :ngerdheshje:  .

Mali i tomorrit , zakonisht zonat me pjellore i ka ne anet e beratit dhe skraparit, sidomos nga anet e skraparit. Andej nga gramshi , vetem hije ka , nuk rritet gje  :ngerdheshje:  .

Pastaj une nga ana e beratit i kam tokat mer , se andej e kam baben , se nenen e kam ne kufi me permetin , qe ska te beje fare me tomorrin. 

Fshati i babes i bie nga ana e beratit , qe jane dhe sunni ata , jo bektashi  :ngerdheshje:  , por se kane shume larg qendren ku behen edhe ato festat e nemura .

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Dmth ne greqi, bullgari,rumani apo turqia (nqs do ja quajme edhe kesaj ate pak pjese qe ka) , s'paska fare te pasur??
> 
> Ju kosovaret kujtoni se ballkani perfshihet vetem ne territorin e ish jugosllavise apo cfare?
> 
> Vetem ne greqi mund te kete te pakten nja 3-4 miliardera ku vetem njeri mund te kete aq euro sa kane te gjithe keta bashke qe rendite ti  .
> 
> Mos te flasim per vendet e tjera pastaj.


Bile jo territori i ish jugosllavis,po vetem teritori i kosoves eshte ballkan per disa. :rrotullo syte:

----------

